# 60s shift dress



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a pattern or directions for a 60s shift dress - one with scoop neck and sleeveless. Seems to me it would be so much cooler in this HOT, HOT WEATHER. TIA 
Mary Anne


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=1033

Take a look at this pattern. It is scoop necked, and sleeveless - then it can be shirt, mini, regular, tea length or long.

Or buy a colored sleeveless t-shirt, and add co-ordinating calico fabric around the bottom as long as you want, and call it good, and go forth and be cool.

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

That's a nice pattern. A raised, slightly defined waistline with plenty of ease in the skirt would be comfortable and look nice on various figure types. I would raise the neckline for myself.

I use an A-line pattern (from my pattern archives) with generous flare and add a belt detail for the raised waistline definition. It's my standard basic dress pattern. It has cap sleeves and an easy rounded pullover neck. Construction is as simple as it gets - shoulder and side seams and hems. I did have to position bustline tucks and attach the belt with buttons to get the raised waistline definition I wanted. Then used a "clasp" closure at the back.

The pattern you suggested appears to have the "waistband" attached and would be generous enough for a pullover dress or top.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was at the grocery store yesterday and this lady looked so cool in her shift dress,i asked her where she got it and she said at the thrift store.i can't wear short sleeves myself. there is nothing wrong with my arms .i just never have. i like 3/4 mostly.

i went to the thrift store this morning but i couldn't find anything .i do sew so perhaps i'll make one.i like a collar too. i haven't worn a dress for years.but i felt so warm this morning out shopping. ~Georgia.


----------



## gmashomemade (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link Angie. . . I love the cami / shift look / esp. for climate in NC now, so hot....

Diane


----------



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas - I think I'll try all of them - pattern, t-shirt dress, thrift store. Diane, I'm in NC now too. We live in our RV but our folks are in NC & we're here visiting.


----------



## gmashomemade (Dec 2, 2009)

How about that! 
So the t-shirt dress, I guess could be high waisted, low waisted or at the waist depending upon where you added the gathered calico. And if it was low waisted your could have a double flounce.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.lovetosew.com/tshirtdress.htm

and

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-make-t-shirt-dress-with-threadbanger-280679/


Just a couple of sites for t-shirt dresses. That 2nd one seems to have some variables and a video. (threadbanger, is a young persons janome machine)

this is pretty neat video - ends up with a total t-shirt fabric dress with pockets. I learned something.

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Recently, I got these patterns for 99c at Hancock's and Joann.  Both are pullover styles. 

*McCall's M5879* 

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/search-pages-615.php?search_term=M5879&submit.x=20&submit.y=13

Looks a lot like the pattern posted at the beginning of this thread. I will probably use the wide strap version, either raising the neckline or taking up the straps at the shoulder seam. Will have to check the pattern to see which will work. Might reduce the fullness in the skirt. I would add trim at the waist.

One version would make a pretty gown.

*Simplicity 2642*

http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2642&x=32&y=12

This pattern isn't a shift style, but looks comfortable. It has a halter top version, but I want to use the one with extended cap sleeve.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have so many t-shirts that i dont use. i have a lovely yellow one with a couple of hummingbirds on it that i bought in Panama city beach 8 years ago and have never worn it. i must get some material to match it tomorrow.~Georgia.


----------



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

Angie, I learned something, too. That's a terrific video and really creative.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have made 3 of the t-shirt dresses and love them.
One turned out so nice that I wear it in town.

A bit of advice....remember that the skirt will pull the shirt down so the waist may be a bit lower than you thought.


----------



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

KMAC15 - Did you put elastic in your dresses? I have thoughts of a dress that just skims the body instead of being cinched in at any particular spot.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I have worn this dress pattern for years.... many variations... I find that in the most comfy size, I do not need to put in a zipper. My favorite is to make it in navy calico, the shortie sleeve version and wear it with tennis shoes, or flips,,, I can go anywhere, do anything and still be cool. I'm a size 16, and this suits my modesty needs nicely.

My daughter, who's a size 4 and just begins a residency in pediatrics tomorrow, wears a lot of these:

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1600-misses-dresses.aspx

Also, this:
http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m5847-products-10059.php?page_id=108

Professional under the white dr's coat, and the amazing fit is so easy to work with... I've sewn for her all her life and she loves dresses, but is also modest. Now that she needs to be professional, this style dress works, as do straight knee length skirts and nicer t-tops. She's cool and carefree, keeping her mind where it needs to be.

Presently working on this, in cotton:

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1549-misses-dresses.aspx

Dresses are so easy and cool, and so easy to make... you'd have to wonder why they're $200 at the mall?

dawn


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Ladies! I was just coming to ask about these types of dresses. I have lots of fabric, have lost 70 pounds and want something that I can wear in the summer and adjust as I lose more weight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TJN66 said:


> Thanks Ladies! I was just coming to ask about these types of dresses. I have lots of fabric, have lost 70 pounds and want something that I can wear in the summer and adjust as I lose more weight.


Wow! 70lbs lost - congratulations!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Mary Anne O'Bry said:


> KMAC15 - Did you put elastic in your dresses? I have thoughts of a dress that just skims the body instead of being cinched in at any particular spot.


Nope, no elastic. I did make sure that the skirt would fit over my shoulders and that was it.
The one I did that falls a bit low in the waist I like the best. With the shirt being weighted down it give a bit of a female shape without being skin tight.
The one I did out of a sleeveless top I really just wore out. It was wonderful for doing chores in the heat.

I do wish I had put pockets in, maybe next time.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Wow! 70lbs lost - congratulations!


Thanks =)


----------

